# Hey



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

Does any one know how much a dwa licence is in Liverpool


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Antonyw said:


> Does any one know how much a dwa licence is in Liverpool


I would think the best thing to do would be to look on the Liverpool Council's website :blush:

It varies quite a bit between councils - plus there are additional costs as well.


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks mate it's quite cheap on Liverpool


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*cheap?*



Antonyw said:


> Thanks mate it's quite cheap on Liverpool


when people say things are cheap it depends how much money you got,and I can tell you in no way is it cheap for dwa licence and set-up together:whistling2:

best getting a bit of £ behind you before you start:2thumb:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

gav.b1984 said:


> when people say things are cheap it depends how much money you got,and I can tell you in no way is it cheap for dwa licence and set-up together:whistling2:
> 
> best getting a bit of £ behind you before you start:2thumb:


Very true gav! Not to mention the £100 + a month to run a venomous
And croc room ,ie electric food ect think hard first before sending your app into
Your local la


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> Very true gav! Not to mention the £100 + a month to run a venomous
> And croc room ,ie electric food ect think hard first before sending your app into
> Your local la


yeh,very true:2thumb:

with DWA you got to be thinking can you be into this for the long run....ie money,time etc


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> yeh,very true:2thumb:
> 
> with DWA you got to be thinking can you be into this for the long run....ie money,time etc


Yeah well my license is only going to cost like £250.

But all the set up, tongs, hooks etc. Will at least come to £700-800 I guess. 

But depends how much money you got how expensive you think that is lol. 

Especially if you want a croc, they must cost a lot more than a snake, initially and in the long run.


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

Antonyw said:


> Does any one know how much a dwa licence is in Liverpool


You have only just got your first snake(royal) slow down a bit.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

edmundblackadder said:


> You have only just got your first snake(royal) slow down a bit.


He hasn't said he is going out and getting one he has asked how much a dwal
Is in liverpool ,so why that comment


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> He hasn't said he is going out and getting one he has asked how much a dwal
> Is in liverpool ,so why that comment


 Just a bit of advice,so whats it to do with you?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

edmundblackadder said:


> Just a bit of advice,so whats it to do with you?


How was that advice , its nothing to do we me but probly more relevant seem as I keep a large collection of dwa snakes and crocs. No wonder genuine dwa keepers stay away with all the royal keepers. And assholes giving
Sarcastic comments


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

edmundblackadder said:


> Just a bit of advice,so whats it to do with you?


Because you don't even own DWA...


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> How was that advice , its nothing to do we me but probly more relevant seem as I keep a large collection of dwa snakes and crocs. No wonder genuine dwa keepers stay away with all the royal keepers. And assholes giving
> Sarcastic comments


Thanks for having my back mate haha u cnt ask a question with out some people being a tool on here saying tha I've had a lot of good advice of a lot of nice people like


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Because you don't even own DWA...


 And.........? so is there a law that says i have to have a DWA to post on here. Dont think there is.Do you think you are special and know more just because you have a DWA? How long you been keeping reps? a year at the most probably. I had my first Burm when you were in nappies mate so keep your sill comments to yourself.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

edmundblackadder said:


> And.........? so is there a law that says i have to have a DWA to post on here. Dont think there is.Do you think you are special and know more just because you have a DWA? How long you been keeping reps? a year at the most probably. I had my first Burm when you were in nappies mate so keep your sill comments to yourself.


Lol. I don't have DWA yet mate.

But I don't come on here talking down to people. How do you know he's not enquiring for a few years down the line and just wanted more info? And wow you had a burm when I was in nappies, achievement...


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Lol. I don't have DWA yet mate.
> 
> But I don't come on here talking down to people. How do you know he's not enquiring for a few years down the line and just wanted more info? And wow you had a burm when I was in nappies, achievement...


Can see why they all "like" you in 18+ what a tool.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

edmundblackadder said:


> Can see why they all "like" you in 18+ what a tool.


Ha. Because I just say what I think. You didn't even have any info prior to making your comment, looks like it was made just to get a few likes.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

edmundblackadder said:


> Can see why they all "like" you in 18+ what a tool.


How can you call any one a tool , take a look in mirror!


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Ha. Because I just say what I think. You didn't even have any info prior to making your comment, looks like it was made just to get a few likes.


 And i said what i thought so whats your point?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

edmundblackadder said:


> And i said what i thought so whats your point?


That it wasn't constructive, you said what you thought when you didn't even know what his plans were or weren't. Pretty clear cut.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

edmundblackadder said:


> And.........? so is there a law that says i have to have a DWA to post on here. Dont think there is.Do you think you are special and know more just because you have a DWA? How long you been keeping reps? a year at the most probably. I had my first Burm when you were in nappies mate so keep your sill comments to yourself.


 
Sorry guys but I would of thought some one of a mature age would of acted in such a way, BP22 is a very very helpful guy and will help people where he can I dont see any need for how he was spoken to.

BTW when can I come see your crocs? :mf_dribble:


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*rfuk*

why why why,does everyting on rfuk dwa end up in all out war when I bet if all of you met up,most of you would all run in oposite directions and have nothing to say to each other:lol2:!!Love it!
think if I was to meet some of ya,you'd get :bash:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> why why why,does everyting on rfuk dwa end up in all out war when I bet if all of you met up,most of you would all run in oposite directions and have nothing to say to each other:lol2:!!Love it!
> think if I was to meet some of ya,you'd get :bash:


 
Bring it gav lol just dont lock me in ya sheds


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

gav.b1984 said:


> why why why,does everyting on rfuk dwa end up in all out war when I bet if all of you met up,most of you would all run in oposite directions and have nothing to say to each other:lol2:!!Love it!
> think if I was to meet some of ya,you'd get :bash:


Think most dwa keepers have meet each otrher at some point and are all friends tho


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Lol. I don't have DWA yet mate.
> 
> But I don't come on here talking down to people. How do you know he's not enquiring for a few years down the line and just wanted more info? And wow you had a burm when I was in nappies, achievement...


Read what you have posted again then have a think. This is why people cant stand you as you slate people for behaving a certain way then do it yourself and think its ok. Oh and i only had the Burm last year.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

edmundblackadder said:


> Read what you have posted again then have a think. This is why people cant stand you as you slate people for behaving a certain way then do it yourself and think its ok. Oh and i only had the Burm last year.


Ok then, you clearly can't differentiate from the two instances.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> Bring it gav lol just dont lock me in ya sheds


 thats why im confident,any messing and you're in the crocodile enclosure:gasp:

I am joking!!:lol2:incase anyone thiks im serious....I know what you like


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> thats why im confident,any messing and you're in the crocodile enclosure:gasp:
> 
> I am joking!!:lol2:incase anyone thiks im serious....I know what you like


 
Thats it im telling the RSPCA you are feeding them bad meat


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> Sorry guys but I would of thought some one of a mature age would of acted in such a way, BP22 is a very very helpful guy and will help people where he can I dont see any need for how he was spoken to.
> 
> BTW when can I come see your crocs? :mf_dribble:


Cheers mate , 
If your up my neck of woods drop me a pm


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> Cheers mate ,
> If your up my neck of woods drop me a pm


 
Any time, I would make the trip just to see your collection, I'm not that far away in Manc


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

To be fair to edmundblackadder the price of the DWAL in your area should be the last bit off advice because befour you apply for your licence you will need full working/ livable and secure set up with all correct temps, insurance for your specific animal or animals, and a good knowledge of your animals needs for now and in the future. So I for one don't actualy think what was said was negative or out of order all that was said was slow down abit. I'm not questioning the OP's seriousness about getting a DWA but like what was said he's only just got a royal so maby much more research is needed than how much the licence fee is thats all.


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> To be fair to edmundblackadder the price of the DWAL in your area should be the last bit off advice because befour you apply for your licence you will need full working/ livable and secure set up with all correct temps, insurance for your specific animal or animals, and a good knowledge of your animals needs for now and in the future. So I for one don't actualy think what was said was negative or out of order all that was said was slow down abit. I'm not questioning the OP's seriousness about getting a DWA but like what was said he's only just got a royal so maby much more research is needed than how much the licence fee is thats all.


Yer man I understand were people r coming from they can rest assured I wouldn't dream of getting any dwa until I know a lot about what I want I'm not even goin to get panther chameleons which ideally want until I've researched a lot more :halo:


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

Antonyw said:


> Yer man I understand were people r coming from they can rest assured I wouldn't dream of getting any dwa until I know a lot about what I want I'm not even goin to get panther chameleons which ideally want until I've researched a lot more :halo:


I ment, I really* not ideally


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Antonyw said:


> Yer man I understand were people r coming from they can rest assured I wouldn't dream of getting any dwa until I know a lot about what I want I'm not even goin to get panther chameleons which ideally want until I've researched a lot more :halo:


I'm assuming you want to keep croc's? You would probaly be better off asking questions like " what sort of encloser would be best for a young caiman" and then finding out things like how long it would last in there before you'll need to build a bigger one and how fast and how big does your species of croc grow. Then you can build on your questions as you knowledge of your animal grows. You might even change your mind about which species you'll want to keep. I hope you keep it up mate and over time you will earn respect from keepers on this section mate who will see your progress and determination. Hope this helps and if you need me for anthing just PM me I'm no expert pal but I have a DWAL and have recently got a caiman of my own and she is doing great


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> I'm assuming you want to keep croc's? You would probaly be better off asking questions like " what sort of encloser would be best for a young caiman" and then finding out things like how long it would last in there before you'll need to build a bigger one and how fast and how big does your species of croc grow. Then you can build on your questions as you knowledge of your animal grows. You might even change your mind about which species you'll want to keep. I hope you keep it up mate and over time you will earn respect from keepers on this section mate who will see your progress and determination. Hope this helps and if you need me for anthing just PM me I'm no expert pal but I have a DWAL and have recently got a caiman of my own and she is doing great



I know I seen ur videos and in actually asked u those questions haha but u didn't reply at the time nice one mate be a long time before I do even think about getting a dwa though but if I did it would be a caimans I know tha right now haha what speicies of caimans grow the smallest and how big do they grow


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Antonyw said:


> I know I seen ur videos and in actually asked u those questions haha but u didn't reply at the time nice one mate be a long time before I do even think about getting a dwa though but if I did it would be a caimans I know tha right now haha what speicies of caimans grow the smallest and how big do they grow


Mate I have a kept and keep a number of crocs the best one to start
With in my eyes are the west african dwarf crocs,they stay a steady size great
Temps and not to expensive or hard to get ,enclosure size for adults mine is 15x12. With rain systems and day nights ect , babys I kept in a 7x3x3 ,
Feeding on insects , mice, beefheart ect


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Antonyw said:


> I know I seen ur videos and in actually asked u those questions haha but u didn't reply at the time nice one mate be a long time before I do even think about getting a dwa though but if I did it would be a caimans I know tha right now haha what speicies of caimans grow the smallest and how big do they grow


Cuviers Dwarf Caiman & Schneider's dwarf caiman are the smallest of the caimans Cuviers being the smallest. Then there's African Dwarf Crocs wich I know Gav.b84 has 3. Or thers Chinese Aligators but they ares dear and hard to get hold of pal. 

And I hvent seen your other posts?

Sorry bloodpython didn't see your post.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Cuviers Dwarf Caiman & Schneider's dwarf caiman are the smallest of the caimans Cuviers being the smallest. Then there's African Dwarf Crocs wich I know Gav.b84 has 3. Or thers Chinese Aligators but they ares dear and hard to get hold of pal.
> 
> And I hvent seen your other posts?
> 
> Sorry bloodpython didn't see your post.


What about the broard snouted and slender snouted caiman,,chinese alligators arnt hard to get hold of


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> What about the broard snouted and slender snouted caiman,,chinese alligators arnt hard to get hold of


I'm sorry I thought he asked what species is the smallest caiman! And I meant harder to get hold of but if I'm wrong and they are readily available thanks for correcting me!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> I'm sorry I thought he asked what species is the smallest caiman! And I meant harder to get hold of but if I'm wrong and they are readily available thanks for correcting me!


Yes mate they are always available if you no were to look and who to ask
There is adults gforsale in uk now


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> Yes mate they are always available if you no were to look and who to ask
> There is adults gforsale in uk now


Fair enought. I've only ever seen one for sale think it was around £2000 but don't quote me on that that's just off the top of my head. They are an interesting species tho I wouldn't mind having one in the future.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Fair enought. I've only ever seen one for sale think it was around £2000 but don't quote me on that that's just off the top of my head. They are an interesting species tho I wouldn't mind having one in the future.


2k is not a bad price they are nothing special to keep tho


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> 2k is not a bad price they are nothing special to keep tho


Well I'm more than happy with my Cuviers at the moment. She's teaching me a lot and she's the smartest little caiman going pal.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Well I'm more than happy with my Cuviers at the moment. She's teaching me a lot and she's the smartest little caiman going pal.


Yeah they are clever , all our crocs are stick trained and learn quick


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> Yeah they are clever , all our crocs are stick trained and learn quick


got any pictures of the adults setups? would be interesting as dont see many adult set up pictures (uk anyway)


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> Yeah they are clever , all our crocs are stick trained and learn quick


Yeah I would like to see pics or Vids of your stick training pal im very interested in this


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> got any pictures of the adults setups? would be interesting as dont see many adult set up pictures (uk anyway)


I,Ll text you some mate as cant get pics on here


----------

